# Ideas for a quick break next week



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi we are looking for recommendation for a week away in the uk for me hubby and a 4 year old black labrador. Next week. 

We have had a busy time this year - first we lost our dog of 11 years to cancer, then our 4 year old dog slipped his lead and ran into a car in an altercation with a cat, badly injuring his leg, (hes ok now, thankfully) Then we found a house we liked and sold ours and moved house 3 weeks ago. We've been getting quotes for various work to be done. 

With all this going on we've not had a holiday and we have got a week free before the work starts and thought of somewhere in the uk - not too expensive, good walks and cycling, nice pubs, maybe near an interesting town, perhaps near the sea. We live near derby/ Nottingham . Any suggestions?


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

There's a rally at Brean, walking, cycling. From memory, dogs allowed on the beach opposite the site.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Lincoln motorhome show starts next Thursday, you can camp there for 4 nights.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As Norman says everything you are asking for at Brean

link to rally hereWarren Farm Rally

Dogs more than welcome ive got 4 :roll: £8.25 a night and that includes electric on a grass pitch. Beach across the raod dogs allowed. If you have bus passes bus stop out side the site although there are quite a few places you can take the van into.

Jacquie


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

My wife and I just spent a great few days at Hope Valley in the Derby dales - not a million miles from you I know but great country and I'll definatly be going back there again as its a quick 90 min squirt up the road from Leicester

Sometimes the best places are right on your doorstep?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Millers field in Ambleside.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

New Forest - any of the forest holidays sites. If you're a member of CCC and over 55 you get excellent rates now. Some sites don't take dogs, but good walking, cycling, near the sea. Not too far from Southamoton / Bournemouth. Lymington is a nice place too.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Overwater Marina, Nantwich in Cheshire is my pick. It's a CL, has hard standing, a newish marina within easy walking of nice villages, pubs and restaurants. Very dog friendly, it has a lovely bistro style cafe on site for lovely breakfasts, lunches and cake themed tea. 
It's set in lovely grounds, lots of boats to look at, essentialssold at the reception, gas available, clean showers and toilets, washing machine and dryer for a token.


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Great ideas!! thanks everyone!! I'lll check them out today
Keep them flowing


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We're heading off for a few nights...but deciding where was difficult - really was dependent on the weather.

Would really like to stay at Gower Peninsula, but as the weather is a bit iffy, we've decided to go to Looe...I'm a sucker for a coffee shop on the beach - find the combination of water and big skies soothing for the soul.

Goodluck choosing - there are so many fantastic places in the UK.


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

We visited a really nice site on Salisbury race course the site is immaculate and well ran. Salisbury is just a short drive away and the surrounding area is beautiful.


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

We visited a really nice site on Salisbury race course the site is immaculate and well ran. Salisbury is just a short drive away and the surrounding area is beautiful.


----------

